# Connecting a Linksys WAG160N and Belkin F5D9630-4 together



## neodestiny (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,

I hope you guys can help with the correct setting to be done.

I have 2 modem routers, mainly the:
1. Linksys WAG160N
2. Belkin F5D9630-4

The WAG160N is the main and primary router which is connected to the ISP which is using the PPPoE protocol settings. I am staying at a three-story house. The WAG160N router is located at the 3rd floor of the house. What happen is that the wireless signal cannot be reached till the ground floor.

I was thinking to use my old Belkin F5D9630-4 is act as a wireless bridge to boost up the signal so that the signal is available at the whole house. The setting or the location of the main router cannot be changed as the wiring of the house has been done.

So my issue now is that what is the right setting needed to be done on both of the routers so that i can be able to use the Belkin as a wireless bridge to boost up the signal. The 2 routers will be connected together using a straight cable as there is a direct cable link down to the ground floor. I hope this can be done so that I do not need to fork out some cash to get a wireless AP.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since you have a cable between the two routers, this should do the trick.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc. Note that you should use the same SSID and encryption key for the secondary router but a non-conflicting channel. I recommend channels 1, 6, or 11 for use for the best results.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## neodestiny (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt reply. I have done all the instructions that you have given and it is not working. Somehow the connection between the 2 routers are up and working but then i could not detect the wireless connection from the second router.

So i was wondering if this 2 router models are able to do the bridging function.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We're not bridging here, we're just turning the secondary router into a WAP. I've never seen a router that this doesn't work on, I've done it in a variety of locations with lots of different equipment. I'd reset the secondary router to factory defaults and try again.


----------



## neodestiny (May 30, 2010)

hey johnwill,

Everything is working already. Thanks for you help. I did not change the channel so both of it was conflicting. Now everything is working perfectly.

Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could assist. :smile:


----------

